# [SOLVED]  <0> Kernel panic

## bobo_bobo

po zainstalowaniu gentoo. Skonczylem grub i ponownie uruchomilem komputer pojawila mi sie plansza grub z wyborem systemu. Wybieram gentoo i po chwili pojawia sie jakis blat Caps Lock miga.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Code : 0f 0b f1 04 e5 71 3d c0 b8 00 e0 ff ff 21 e0 89 45 ec 8b 78
> 
>   <0>Kernel panic: Aiee, kiling interrupt handler!
> ...

 

????????????????????

----------

## mdk

A jak skompilowałeś jądro? I które? development-sources? Proponuje na początek wrzucić do jądra TYLKO niezbędne rzeczy - system plików, sieć, etc. Resztę sobie dodasz później.

----------

## Strus

Przeczytaj listing 8 z http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#book_part1_chap7

Może nie pozaznaczałeś opcji do wirtualnego systemu plików itp.?

to "interrupt handler" wskazuje na problem z HMA

----------

## bobo_bobo

W pliku  /etc/fstab mam taki wpis :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /dev/hda1   /boot        xfs        noauto,noatime      0 0
> 
> /dev/hda2   swap        swap      sw                        0 0
> ...

 

a uldad dysku to

/dev/hda1    /boot 

/dev/hda2    swap

/dev/hda3    /

----------

## bobo_bobo

o musialem poprawic bo zle wpisalem bo u mnie jest 0 0 a nie 1 2 jak przez przypadek napisalem

----------

## mdk

Może napisz coś więcej, bo tak to możemy sobie jeszcze zgadywać przez chwilę... jak rozumiem, to ci wyskakuje przed zmountowaniem filesystemów? Coś wcześniej przelatuje przez ekran? 

To może być problem z zarządzaniem dyskami, lub sterownikiem jakiegoś urządzenia. Może problem z kontrolerem twardego dysku wkompilowanym w kernel? 

Na przykład tutaj człowiek pisze o takim samym błędzie, który był związany z badsectorami na dysku   :Evil or Very Mad:  Osobiście zacząłbym od przeniesienia /boot na ext2, i sprawdzenia co wtedy.

----------

## Strus

Ja bym to tak ustawił, co do tych 0 i 1 oraz 2 to musisz sobie poczytać manuale bo jak ja przeczytałem jak te cyferki poustawiać to mi gentoo nie odpaliło  :Razz:  Więc ustawiłęm tak jak wg mnie jest nie poprawnie czyli wszystko na 0 i root'a ('/') na 1 i zadziałało...

```

/dev/hda1   /boot        xfs        noauto,noatime      0 0

/dev/hda2   none        swap      sw                        0 0

/dev/hda3   /              xfs        noatime                  1 1

/proc          /proc         proc        defaults               0 0

/dev/shm   /dev/shm    tmpfs     defaults                0 0

/dev/cdrom    /mnt/cdrom   noauto     user,ro    0 0

```

Tylko ten fstab to niezabardzo z Twoim problemem ma związek.

 *mdk wrote:*   

> Osobiście zacząłbym od przeniesienia /boot na ext2, i sprawdzenia co wtedy.

 

Popieram, xfs nie jest dobrym pomysłem na /boot, w ogóle nie jest dobrym pomysłem.

----------

## bobo_bobo

u mnie przed tym sie pojawia jeszcze sporo napisow ale szybko sie przewijaja: 

```

hda  :  attached ide-disk driver.

hda  :  117210240  sectors (60011 MB)  w/7884KiB Cache, CHS=7296/255/63

hdc  :  attached ide-cdrom driver.

hdc  :  ATAPI 24X  DVD-ROM CD-RRW drive, 2048kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3,12

Partition check :

  /dev/ide/hoast0/bus0/target0/lun0 : p1 p2 p3 p4 <kernel BUG at sched. c:1265!

invalid operand : 0000

CPU:    0

EIP :     0010:[<c01df208>]     Not taineted

EFLAGS : 00010202 

eax :  00000001     ebx : c0152000     ecx :  03fffffe       edx : 00000000

esi  :  c0151980      edi  : fffffffe         ebp :   c0153f48    esp : c0153f30

ds : 0018   es : 0018    ss0018

Process swapper (pid :0 , stackpage=c0153000)

stack : c0152000   00000001   c0153f44   c0152000   c0151980 fffffffe   c0153f54   c01df757

           c015d7e0   c0153f64   c01e7d84   00000001   00000001 c0153f80 c01e7bba   c0151980

           00000046   00000001 fffffffd 00000000 c0153f9c c01d096b   c0152000   c0101338

Call Trace : [<c01df757>]   [<c01e7d84>]   [<c01e7bba>]   [<c01d096b>]   [<c01d2f43>]

    [<c01cd360>]   [<c03c0018>]   [<c01cd387>]   [<c01cd3f2>]

Code : 0f 0b f1 04 e5 71 3d c0 b8 00 e0 ff ff 21 e0 89 45 ec 8b 78

<0>Kernel panic: Aiee, kiling interrupt handler!

In interrupt handler - not syncing 

_

```

To jest koncowka czyli to co widac na ekranie (wszysko) ja sie zatrzymuje!!!

----------

## Strus

Po przekompilowaniu jajka dalej masz ten sam błąd ?

----------

## nelchael

 *bobo_bobo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> kernel BUG at sched. c:1265!
> 
> ...

 

Hm... to jakis blad w schedulerze (jak sie to odmienia?!?!) -  *Quote:*   

> kernel BUG at sched. c:1265!

  - co to za jajko? nie majstrowales cos z jakimis latami i nie wyszlo?

----------

## bobo_bobo

z jajkiem wszystko co robilem to to:

to mnialo byc jajko gentoo-source 2.4.22-r7

```

# emerge gentoo-source

# emerge genkernel

#genkernel --menuconfig --bootsplash --install all

    

EXIT

#emerge hotplug 

#rc-update add sysklogd default

#emerge dcron

itd......

```

----------

## Strus

Może nie zaznaczyłeś podczas kompilacji CPU Hotplug? albo coś innego - poszukaj http://www.google.com/linux?hl=pl&q=ed.+c%3A1265%21&btnG=Szukaj+z+Google&lr=

----------

## arsen

[flame]może jestem konserwatystą...ale...... genkernel ssie  :Smile: [/flame]

----------

## Strus

 *bobo_bobo wrote:*   

> z jajkiem wszystko co robilem to to:
> 
> to mnialo byc jajko gentoo-source 2.4.22-r7
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Kurcze, pisałem Ci korzystaj z tego http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#book_part1_chap7

Tylko zamiast 

```
emerge gentoo-source
```

wpisz

```
emerge development-sources
```

żeby zassać jajko 2.6.x a nie 2.4.x  i wybierz wersje default'ową a nie genkernel  :Wink: 

----------

## bobo_bobo

To co mam teraz zrobic zmienic jako??? czy to napewno w tym jest blad???

A jak tak to jak to zrobic ???? doinstalowac nastepne czy te usunac 

#emerge -C gentoo-sources

?????????????

----------

## Strus

<leże>

Zrób pokolei tak jak tu Ci skopiowałem z tego linku co Ci się nie chciało przeczytać

```
emerge development-sources

rm /usr/src/linux

cd /usr/src

ln -s linux-2.6.8.1 linux

cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

make && make modules_install

p arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.8.1

cp System.map /boot/System.map-2.6.8.1

cp .config /boot/config-2.6.8.1
```

po 6 lini weź pod uwagę to:

```
File systems --->

  Pseudo Filesystems --->

    [*] /proc file system support

    [*] /dev file system support (OBSOLETE)

    [*]   Automatically mount at boot

    [*] Virtual memory file system support (former shm fs)
```

NIE zapomnij wkompilować w jądro NIE jako moduł obsługi Twojego systemu PLIKÓW

----------

## bobo_bobo

al ta komenda u mnie nie dziala !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

```

emerge development-sources

```

----------

## Strus

Co Ci zwraca komenda

```
ls /usr/portage/sys-kernel/
```

?

----------

## bobo_bobo

Tylko to !!!!!!!!!!!!1

genkernel 

gentoo-dev-sources

gentoo-sources

gs-sources

ksymoops

linux-headers

usermode-sources

vanilla-sources

----------

## Strus

To zrób zamiast emerge development-sources  tak:

```
emerge gentoo-dev-sources

```

 i analogicznie pozamieniaj nazwy w tym opisie co Ci wkleiłem.

----------

## bobo_bobo

Zrobilem jak napisales !!!

Ale w katalogu 

```

/boot

 

```

jest tylko :

```

kernel-2.4.22-gentoo-r7

inird-2.4.22-gentoo-7

```

nie ma  

... 2.6.3-gentoo-r1

a poza tym polecenie 

```

p arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.8.1

```

niechce dzialac????????????????????????????????????????????????

----------

## mdk

zamiast:

```

p arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.8.1

cp System.map /boot/System.map-2.6.8.1

cp .config /boot/config-2.6.8.1

```

daj 

```

make install

```

----------

## Pepek

 *Strus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> p arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.8.1
> 
> ...

 

Tu byl maly blad w pierwszej linii. Po prostu powinno byc

```
cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.8.1
```

Po tej zmianie powinno wszystko pojsc. Potem jeszcze odpowiedni wpis w lilo/grub i reset i bedzie w menu startowym nowe jajo do wyboru.

Pozdrowki.  :Cool: 

----------

## bobo_bobo

no znalazlem to c w handbook 

ale i tak po reboot wyskoczyl mi 

```

Kernel panic : VFS: Unable to mount reboot fs on hda3

```

----------

## bobo_bobo

```

Code Listing 13: Compiling the kernel

(For 2.4 kernel)

# make dep && make bzImage modules modules_install

(For 2.6 kernel)

# make && make modules_install

```

```

Code Listing 14: Installing the kernel

# cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.4.26-gentoo-r6

# cp System.map /boot/System.map-2.4.26-gentoo-r6

```

```

Code Listing 15: Backing up your kernel configuration

# cp .config /boot/config-2.4.26-gentoo-r6

```

----------

## Rav70

coś mi się wydaje że usiłujesz przełknąć na raz zbyt dużą dawkę wiedzy lub robisz wszystko nie próbując zrozumieć o co chodzi. Moja rada:

1. Zmień partycje na ext2, skompiluj jajko genkernelem żeby mieć działający system i wtedy baw się w eksperymenty z dopieszczaniem konfiguracji jajka (zachowując działające jajko jako backup), lub

2. Kup 6-paka dobrego browarka i zaproś do domu kogoś kto już trochę z linuxem ma do czynienia żeby Ci pomógł z tym nabiałowym problemem  :Wink: 

Pozdr. R.

----------

## Strus

 *bobo_bobo wrote:*   

> no znalazlem to c w handbook 

 

 :Shocked:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   EOT - ja się poddaje....

----------

## bobo_bobo

urzylem genkernel i dokonalem zmian w pliku /boot/grub/grub.conf

 i po ribocie uzyskalem 

```

Root block device unspecified or not detected.

Please specify a device to boot, or "shell" for a shell.

```

a jesli chodzi o te c to chodzilo mi o to ze znalazlem cale te sformulowanie w handbooku.

```

# cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.4.26-gentoo-r6

```

----------

## nelchael

Dodaj root=.... do grub.conf dla tego jajka.

 *bobo_bobo wrote:*   

> a jesli chodzi o te c to chodzilo mi o to ze znalazlem cale te sformulowanie w handbooku.
> 
> ```
> 
> # cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.4.26-gentoo-r6
> ...

 

Pytanie kontrolne: rozumiesz ta linijke? Wiesz co w niej zmienic jak kompilujesz 2.6.x ?

----------

## bobo_bobo

[code]

# cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.4.26-gentoo-r6 

zmienilem na :

# cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.3-gentoo-r1

najpierw sobie sprawdzilem co sie kryje w tym katalogu 

# ls /boot/kernel*

[code]

----------

## nelchael

Czyli zwaliles cos w grub.conf - dodaj to root o ktorym mowilem.

----------

## Raku

może będę niemiły, brutalny i chamski, ale polecam odłożenie gentoo na półkę, zainstalowanie czegoś co ma łatwiejszy instalator - np. Mandrake czy Aurox, i powrót do gentoo jak nabierzesz trochę wprawy w posługiwaniu się linuksem.  :Cool: 

----------

## nelchael

 *raku wrote:*   

> może będę niemiły, brutalny i chamski, ale polecam odłożenie gentoo na półkę

 

Spokojnie... Strus juz zwatpil, ja zaraz zrobie to samo  :Cool: 

----------

## bobo_bobo

a w pliku /boot/grub/grub.conf mam :

```

title=gentoo 2.6.3

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.3-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/ram0 init=linuxrc real_root=/dev/hda3 vga=0x317 splash=verbose

initrd /boot/initrd-2.6.3-gentoo-r1

```

znalazlem literowkie hura!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

zle bylo w real_root=

teraz juz wrescie mam napis :

```

This is localhost.localdomain (Linux i686 2.6.3-gentoo-r1) 23:39:27

localhost login:  _

```

 :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

----------

## _troll_

Jezu... niemozliwe!!!! gratulacje!!!!!!

PS. ja zwatpilem przy drugim/trzecim poscie  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## arsen

hehehehehehe  :Smile: , no nie ładnie się wyśmiewać itd. ale gentoo nie da niego jak ktoś napisał, czekać tylko na następne posty tego typu gdzie z prostej rzeczy sie rozwinie wątek na kilkanaście postów.

----------

## Strus

łał

.

----------

## nelchael

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> Jezu... niemozliwe!!!! gratulacje!!!!!!

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

PS. ale mialem racje z tym, ze spi****lil cos w grub.conf  :Wink:   :Razz: 

----------

## Pepek

Powiem tylko dwie rzeczy : LOL, ROTFL.

P.S. Tylko czekac, az forum zapelni sie takimi watkami, chyba Gentoo staje sie ostatnio modne i rozreklamowane, tylko ze chyba zadna reklama nie dodaje, ze jesli ktos szuka prostego Linuksa po przejsciu z windy, takiego co to bedzie dobrze dzialal out-of-box, to nie powinien brac sie za Gentoo.

Pozdrowki.  :Cool: 

----------

## Strus

 *Pepek wrote:*   

> (...) jesli ktos szuka prostego Linuksa po przejsciu z windy, takiego co to bedzie dobrze dzialal out-of-box, to nie powinien brac sie za Gentoo.

 

IMHO: No tak i nie. Gentoo jest bardzo prosty, ale po zainstalowaniu i zkonfigurowaniu, dla zwykłego usera ogranicza się jedynie do emerge coś_tam

----------

## Pepek

 *Strus wrote:*   

>  *Pepek wrote:*   (...) jesli ktos szuka prostego Linuksa po przejsciu z windy, takiego co to bedzie dobrze dzialal out-of-box, to nie powinien brac sie za Gentoo. 
> 
> IMHO: No tak i nie. Gentoo jest bardzo prosty, ale po zainstalowaniu i zkonfigurowaniu, dla zwykłego usera ogranicza się jedynie do emerge coś_tam

 

No wlasnie, po zainstalowaniu i skonfigurowaniu, czyli nie out-of-box, a mi chodzi wlasnie o typowe automaty konfiguracyjne w dystrybucjach typu MDK, Aurox, itp.

Pozdrowki.  :Cool: 

----------

## Strus

No tak  :Embarassed:   nie załapałem tego out-of-box   :Smile: 

----------

## bobo_bobo

Jesli chodzi o linuxa to ja juz troche czasu siedzialem na Madrake ale tam zawsze instalacja byla automatyczna... A Gentoo juz kiedys prubowalem zainstalowac na Desktopie (jakies 4-5miesiecy temu) ala nieudawalo mi sie nigdy. Teraz 

A wogule dzieki za CIERPLIWOSC WSZYSTKIM....

----------

## Strus

 *bobo_bobo wrote:*   

> A wogule dzieki za CIERPLIWOSC WSZYSTKIM....

 

Spoko, była jazda a w ogóle linuxa piszemy linuksa  :Wink: 

----------

## Raku

 *Strus wrote:*   

> ale po zainstalowaniu i zkonfigurowaniu, dla zwykłego usera ogranicza się jedynie do emerge coś_tam

 

debian: apt-get

fedora, mandrake, aurox??: urpmi, apt-get???

slackware: swaret (lub kilkanaście zamienników)

suse: yasc (dobrze to piszę?)

pld: poldek

IMO na innych dystrybucjach jest dokładnie tak samo jak w gentoo, a dodatkowo szybciej (bo pakiet, po ściągnięciu z sieci, instaluje się kilkanaście sekund, a nie minut. 

A newbe, który ma problemy z kompilacją jądra, nie odczuje zalet, jakie może dać kompilacja ze źródeł.

----------

## Raku

 *Strus wrote:*   

> Spoko, była jazda a w ogóle linuxa piszemy linuksa 

 

obie formy sa poprawne   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Strus

 *raku wrote:*   

> A newbe, który ma problemy z kompilacją jądra, nie odczuje zalet, jakie może dać kompilacja ze źródeł.

 

Ja tam widzę potężną różnice w szybkości działania np. OOo kompilowanego, a zainstalowanego.

Co do Linuksa to wzasadzie masz rację  :Wink: 

----------

## _troll_

 *raku wrote:*   

>  *Strus wrote:*   Spoko, była jazda a w ogóle linuxa piszemy linuksa  
> 
> obie formy sa poprawne  

 

dokladnie!

zgadzam sie takze z poprzednia Twoja wypowiedzia - przecietny user nie wie jak moze stuningowac gentoo. brak sensu.

arsen zarzucil mi, ze nieladnie sie wysmiewac - zgadzam sie z nim, ale (!) bobo_bobo pokazal, ze wczesniej nie przeczytal handbook'a. ehhh... pamietam czasy, gdy jeszcze wykonywalem 'make config' w celu konfiguracji kernela (ale byla zabawa jak sie czlowiek pomylil  :Very Happy:  ). trzeba bylo do tego poczytac _duzo_. czasy sie widac zmienily. mamy genkernel (blah!). moze i linux powinien sie stac bardziej przyjazny dla 'uzytkownikow koncowych'. ale takie nie powinno byc gentoo! mandrake i fedora spelniaja ta role znakomicie!

faktem pozostanie, ze nie byl to pierwszy post bobo_bobo 'pomozcie mi, bo nie dziala'. brawa dla wszystkich Was za wytrwalosc w pomocy mu - ja mam dosc po tym:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=234401

[opinia jest do konca subiektywna]

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## _troll_

 *Strus wrote:*   

>  *raku wrote:*   A newbe, który ma problemy z kompilacją jądra, nie odczuje zalet, jakie może dać kompilacja ze źródeł. 
> 
> Ja tam widzę potężną różnice w szybkości działania np. OOo kompilowanego, a zainstalowanego.

 

miedzy kompilacja ze wsparciem dla 386 a np. athlonem-xp rzeczywiscie jest to odczuwalne

miedzy kompilacja ze wsparciem dla 686 a w/w athlonem-xp _nie_ jest to juz odczuwalne.

ale co do OOo mozna uzyc tego magicznego startera, ktory laduje mu czesc bibliotek do pamieci przez co przyspiesza start (cos jak msoffice na windows), wowczas gwarantuje brak takiej roznicy. kosztem jest oczywiscie wymagany ram - dobrze go jednak miec >= 512 MB

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## arsen

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...arsen zarzucil mi, ze nieladnie sie wysmiewac - zgadzam sie z nim...

 

hyhy  :Smile: , ja usparwiedliwiałem swój śmiech  :Smile: 

----------

## _troll_

 *arsen^ wrote:*   

>  *_troll_ wrote:*   ...arsen zarzucil mi, ze nieladnie sie wysmiewac - zgadzam sie z nim... 
> 
> hyhy , ja usparwiedliwiałem swój śmiech 

 

 :Wink:   :Very Happy: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## nelchael

 *raku wrote:*   

> debian: apt-get
> 
> fedora, mandrake, aurox??: urpmi, apt-get???
> 
> slackware: swaret (lub kilkanaście zamienników)
> ...

 

debian: apt-get

fedora: rpm, apt-get

mandrake: rpm, urpmi

slackware: tar+gzip, swaret

suse: yast (Yet Another Setup Tool)

pld: rpm, poldek

gentoo: portage

wiekszosc reszty distor: rpm/apt-get

----------

## mdk

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> miedzy kompilacja ze wsparciem dla 386 a np. athlonem-xp rzeczywiscie jest to odczuwalne
> 
> miedzy kompilacja ze wsparciem dla 686 a w/w athlonem-xp _nie_ jest to juz odczuwalne. 
> ...

 

No właśnie, zgadzam się. Róźnica to jakieś 10-15%, w codziennej pracy to ma bardzo małe znaczenie. Mam wrażenie, że wielu ludzi "pcha" się w Gentoo, bo im się zdaje, że kompilacja ze źródeł sprawi, że ich komp w magiczny sposób nagle zacznie działać 2 razy szybciej. To jest kiepskie podejście, szczególnie, że X'owe GUI (w wydaniu np. GTK) jest (niestety) z założenia wolniejsze niż np. GUI windowsa. Na szybkich maszynach to jest niezauważalne, ale na starszych boli - i kompilacja tu nic nie pomoże. 

Wg. mnie największa optymalizacja/potęga Gentoo wynika z flag USE + samego Portage - wszystko można dostosować dokładnie do swoich potrzeb. Do tego dochodzi jeszcze bardzo sesowne rozłożenie plików konfiguracyjnych/init srciptów, etc. Ale tu już trzeba dokładnie wiedzieć o co chodzi, żeby móc to wykorzystać.

Instalacja to dopiero początek. Ja mam Gentoo dopiero 3 tygodnie, ale już wiem, że jest to distro idealne. Wcześniej działałem w Debianie, którego zresztą wciąż mam na głównym serwerze. Jak nie masz odpowiednich podstaw, to z Gentoo będziesz tracił kupę czasu. Instalacja głupiego aparatu cyfrowego będzie problemem, bo wszystko trzeba zrobić samemu.

A wracają do głównego posta... instalacja XFS'a jako główny system plików , kiedy nie umiesz skonfigurować (zoptymalizować) jądra, to trochę jak jazda ferrari, kiedy nie umiesz zmieniać biegów. Pojedzie toto, i nawet szybko się rozpędzi - ale wyżej jedynki nie podskoczysz   :Laughing: 

----------

## Raku

 *Strus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ja tam widzę potężną różnice w szybkości działania np. OOo kompilowanego, a zainstalowanego.
> 
> 

 

a używasz domyślnego zestawu flag czy cos zmieniałeś?

bo rookie nawet nie będzie wiedział, że coś takiego można ustawić, a domyślne flagi są niemal identyczne z tymi, jakie używają inne dystrybucje.

----------

## bobo_bobo

Ja moze nie jestem jakims znawca linuxa uzywalem przewarznie Mandrake a tam wwzystko co bylo mi potrzebne mnialem pod reka Jaja nigny nie instalowalem. A system plikow wybralem taki poniewaz instaluje Gentoo 2004.0 ktory kupilem soje juz dawno z LINUX+ i w opisie tak bylo wszstko ustawione..

----------

## Strus

 *mdk wrote:*   

> Mam wrażenie, że wielu ludzi "pcha" się w Gentoo, bo im się zdaje, że kompilacja ze źródeł sprawi, że ich komp w magiczny sposób nagle zacznie działać 2 razy szybciej. 

 

Nie wiem czy dwa czy nie, ale napewno KDE działa mi dużo szybciej niż np w RedHatcie, a napewno już ze 4 razy szybciej niż w Mandarynie, którą używałem dwa dni  :Laughing: 

 *raku wrote:*   

> a używasz domyślnego zestawu flag czy cos zmieniałeś? 

 

```

CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -Os -pipe -s -fomit-frame-pointer -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -Os -pipe -s -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT"

LDFLAGS="-s -z combreloc"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

#ALSA_TOOLS="snd-interwave snd-ens1371 ac3dec"

USE="x86 arts alsa avi cups cdr dvd dvb dvdr qt encode gif gtk gtk2 jpeg kde libwww

mpeg ncurses opengl png python quicktime ssl svga truetype X xml2 xmms foomaticdb ppds other_var1 other_var2"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.easynet.nl/mirror/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo"

~

~

```

Dawniej używałem -O3, ale strasznie się na tym przejechałem.

Teraz większość programów jest uruchomiona w momeńcie kliknięcia na ikonke i start samego systemu jest błyskawiczny.

Start np Writera OOo trwa okolo 4 sek - za pierwszym uruchomieniem, a każde następne poniżej 1 sekundy. NIe mam tego programiku co to trzyma OOo w pamięci od startu KDE.

----------

## _troll_

 *raku wrote:*   

>  *Strus wrote:*   
> 
> Ja tam widzę potężną różnice w szybkości działania np. OOo kompilowanego, a zainstalowanego.
> 
>  
> ...

 

jesli przeedytujesz ebuild do OOo zobaczysz, ze wiekszosc flag jest wycianna w ebuildzie. OOo ma wlasny - domylsny - zbior flag dosc rozbudowany, ponadto z wieloma innymi sie po prostu *#&(@*$&@#)*&$(*@#$

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## _troll_

 *mdk wrote:*   

> <cut>
> 
> Ja mam Gentoo dopiero 3 tygodnie, ale już wiem, że jest to distro idealne.
> 
> <cut>

 

Mam gentoo od ponad roku - uwazam, ze daleko mu do idealu, ale nie tak daleko jak kilku innym.

BTW. udalo mi sie po swiezej instalacji zrekompilowac glibc'a z nowymi headerami, potem gcc (ktores z 3.4.x), by po kilkunastu minutach stwierdzic ze system szlag wzielo i trzeba zaczac puscic emerge -e  :Sad: 

to nie jedyna bolaczka gentoo. najbardziej wrazliwa rzecza jest fakt, iz kilka glownych pakietow w portage ma czasem po kilka(nascie) wersji. widzialem juz niejeden bug na bugzilli zamkniety w sposob 'zainstaluj nowsza/starsza wersje'... prowadzi to do dodatkowej roboty. nie lepiej wydac jedna wersje i sie na niej opierac, dopieszczac, poprawiac, etc?

gentoo nie jest idealne i nigdy nie bedzie - to metadystrybucja i podlega wszystkim problemom 'metadistro' z tego tytulu.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## zytek

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> gentoo nie jest idealne i nigdy nie bedzie - to metadystrybucja i podlega wszystkim problemom 'metadistro' z tego tytulu.

 

mógłbyś rozwinąć? "metadystrybucja" ?

----------

## _troll_

 *zytek wrote:*   

>  *_troll_ wrote:*   gentoo nie jest idealne i nigdy nie bedzie - to metadystrybucja i podlega wszystkim problemom 'metadistro' z tego tytulu. 
> 
> mógłbyś rozwinąć? "metadystrybucja" ?

 

dystrybucja, ktorej glownym zrodlem pakietow sa pakiety zrodlowe kompilowane przez uzytkownika (po uprzednim sciagnieciu) - nie wiem jak lepiej to ujac....

przyklady : gentoo, lfs i kilka innych (cos na 'r' jeszcze bylo...)

do gentoo przekonalem sie wlasnie dlatego, ze to metadistro - ze wszystkimi wadami i zaletami. wybor padl na gentoo ze wzgledu na rewelacyjna automatyke instalacji pakietow. mialem czasem momenty zwatpienia, czy to naprawde byl dobry ruch z mojej strony, ale na chwile obecna nie zamierzam zmieniac.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## nelchael

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> przyklady : gentoo, lfs i kilka innych (cos na 'r' jeszcze bylo...)

 

http://distrowatch.com/source.php

----------

